# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  Convert i3 direct drive extruder to Bowden?

## Kingoddball

I've decided to upgrade my i3 again.
I am think I want to change the extruder from direct drive to a Bowden.

Has anyone done this? I'm after some help or info?
My nozzle is a J-Head.

Frame is a steel plate/wooden style if that makes any difference.

Just after some points or info if anyone has any?

Never used a Bowden so this is new to me, seems like it will be a fun new challenge, especially with the software and retraction issues.

Speed increase will be great!

*Edit:* Some software help for anyone else: http://slic3r.org/blog/tip-bowden-extruders

----------


## Kingoddball

Does anyone have any thoughts on the Bowden?
Pros/cons etc

----------


## jimc

From my understanding you would be taking a big step backward going to a bowden setup. Other than an ultimaker i dont know of and new printers being produced anymore with a bowden setup.

----------


## Kingoddball

Oh... Thanks.  :Frown: 
*@ jimc:* What printer are you using?
I am seeing different info, some say that a Bowden is great and others similar to your response saying not so great.

I'm not fussed about what the market/consumer printers are using. I'm all about voiding my warranty and building my own.

I'm going to test this out and hopefully I can get some good answers.

Quick and easy to change I believe so I will post more info when I can.
*If anyone else has any comments I'd love to hear them.
*
I have printed two kits
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:26817
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:126778


*Pros: 
*Fast
Less strain on your belts and printed parts
                - My original dual extruder was bowing when it heated up. Direct drive is heavy and clunky.
Multi coloured filament (chop up parts and put them in the tube!)

*Cons:
*Rubber banding/gooey in the tube
Oozing


Some info for others interested:
http://start3dprinting.com/2013/07/w...wden-extruder/

----------


## jimc

i am running a makergear m2. bowden is definitely lighter but more prone to feed issues. there is alot more slack and a little less precision since the filament is being fed from a couple feet away. on an i3 maybe a direct drive is a little heavy. who knows i guess. it depends on how the thing is built. my m2 is all steel. i have no flex in anything. looking at almost all new printers being developed they are all direct drive. ultimaker opted to keep it though. direct drive is not too heavy. a stepper can move a dual direct drive extruder around faster than it can print so if the weight is bowing you printer parts then imo the extruder isnt the issue. the printer needs to be made better or weak parts reengineered.

----------


## Kingoddball

Seems like there may be some confusion.
1: My i3 is all alloy, *not* a single plate - Like an Ox! Will not budge. Printed parts are great.
I had issues with an older dual extruder setup used one stepper on each side and they heated up massively. So bad they caused weaker corners to buckle.
Nothing to do with my printer or parts. My printer is great! (very defensive over it - A lot of effort when into it).

I have no issue with my direct drive.

I'm adding this thread up to find some user opinions.
My bowden setup is now around 80%+ complete now. Just need to find some PTFE tubing - eBay!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimc

Haha since i have never seen your printer i was just speaking in general about the flexing....no matter what printer it may be on. Let us know how the bowden setup works out for you.

----------

